# Maryland POV Light Law



## frdude1000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey All:

I am wondering if anyone knows about the MD pov light law.  I know nobody is allowed to have blue or red lights on their car.  Most people have told me amber is fine as the state says it can be used to indicate a slow or stopped vehicle to warn oncoming traffic.  I will be using the light when I stop at an accident to protect me and my car.  I WILL NOT be responding to any calls with it.  Also, is white ok for this purpose also?  

Any advice/links appreciated!


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is one of those things that brings  to mind a quote: "Just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD."  Honestly your best bet is to  spend the money you would spend on lights on a cell phone and some A&P books.  You'd be better serving your community by activating 911 and staying away. You're probably new to the field and want to jump at the chance to use the (if minimal) knowledge you've gained, I've been there myself.  It's just not safe to stop at a TC in your POV, regardless of how many lights are on your car or how bright your ricky rescue vest is.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Any advice/links appreciated!



If you really think it's a good idea to put a tow truck lightbar on top of your car, you might as well go ahead and spring for the "HUGE TOOL" sticker for the back windshield and one that is in mirror image for the edge of your hood.  Most people in EMS, fire, rescue and especially cops make fun of anyone with lightbars on their POV.  It is usually behind their back but some of us have the nerve to say it to the guy's face....usually because the person in question becomes unhinged at the idea that it isn't the best idea to have a light bar, they get mouthy or even take a swing and they are gone from the department post haste. 



> I will be using the light when I stop at an accident to protect me and my car.



Why are you stopping at accidents?  Do the decent think and don't get involved beyond calling 911.  



> Honestly your best bet is to spend the money you would spend on lights on a cell phone and some A&P books.



Hell, he could spend it on some beer and condoms and still get more out of the purchases than he would with a lightbar.  That way you will have a good time and actually get some use out of the things you're buying. 



> You're probably new to the field and want to jump at the chance to use the (if minimal) knowledge you've gained, I've been there myself.



The difference between a rookie and a veteran is that a rookie (thinks he) knows what to do.  A veteran knows when not to do it. 





> This is one of those things that brings to mind a quote: "Just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD."



What he said.


----------



## 18G (Apr 1, 2011)

Your right in that Maryland does not permit POV's to be equipped with red or blue lights. 

In all seriousness, it is not necessary to have lights on your POV and like USAFMEDIC45 said, you would then be an official whacker that no one is going to take serious. 

I hope you reconsider your desire to put yellow lights on your vehicle.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

Spend a little time researching and you'll find many accounts of Good Samaritans being killed while trying to help MVA victims. Think about it - what is, by far, one of the most common LODD causes for EMTs, firefighters, and cops besides being in an vehicle? Getting hit by one. 

Do your family a favor and take that risk only when you have the advantage of a real emergency vehicle/lighting, other responders, and worker's comp / life insurance/etc.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 1, 2011)

What everyone else said. If you still feel that you absolutely MUST have some sort of warning light, buy some flares.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Spend a little time researching and you'll find many accounts of Good Samaritans being killed while trying to help MVA victims. Think about it - what is, by far, one of the most common LODD causes for EMTs, firefighters, and cops besides being in an vehicle? Getting hit by one.
> 
> Do your family a favor and take that risk only when you have the advantage of a real emergency vehicle/lighting, other responders, and worker's comp / life insurance/etc.



This ^

There's a reason my department dispatches suppression apparatus along with an ambulance for every MVA, be it on a highway or even at a regular intersection. They block the scene from traffic, and also angle the apparatus so that it will roll away from the scene if struck. We've had several incidents in my dept where drunk drivers have hit engines that were blocking the scene, at speeds high enough to total their vehicle in one case. Imagine if that car ran you over instead.

When I worked in NYC, we only got a fire response if it was a pin job, or if there was a need for a wash down. We were out there alone, and I've had my share of close calls. I've jumped out of the way of a car a few times, and even got whacked in my keester by a mirror as well.

Think about it, what are you really going to do at an MVA? Hold their head? If they're bleeding profusely, they're probably not going to make it anyway, if that district is so rural that a 911 response is many minutes away. I hope you don't have a spouse and kids in the car, and you leave them on the shoulder of a busy highway (in the car) while you go be a hero.

This is what happens: You get out of your car, hopefully don't get hit, get into the car and hold their head. The ambulance gets there, says thank you (maybe), dismisses anything you might try to tell them, such as the pt's complaints, hx, pulse rate, whatever. Then one of their crew takes the head, and you're out of the picture. Hardly glamorous if you ask me. I know that I'm not going to use anything some whacker tries to tell me at an MVA. I'm going to start my assessment from the top.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 1, 2011)

Leaving all else aside, the above poster is correct.

I myself stopped at an MVA just after I finished EMT-B school.  I did a quick triage, got some bystanders to hold c-spine, and had a good report to pass off to the FD.  Ya know something?  They didn't give a rats *** what I had to say.

And, my truck almost got hit by rubberneckers.  Twice.

That was 7 years ago, now that I'm fairly well known in my community, I MAY stop and assist, since I know how far out the 911 response, and I also know pretty much everyone in EMS here in my county.  Like I said, maybe....

It's really not worth the risk, and being blown off by the FD will just piss you off.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with all that has been said so far. 

Furthermore, I have yet to hear / read a convincing argument for providers having lights on their POVs outside of their professional obligations. Regardless of how one wishes to butter it up, the underlying theme seems to be one of "look at me" and little else.

I am not having a dig here, but it always seems to be the entry-level providers who are the strongest advocates for lights and sirens on POVs.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2011)

*Lights don't protect you.*

Plus, if you start carrying lights, if you get in trouble it looks like you are a freelancer. Oops!!


----------



## Amycus (Apr 2, 2011)

The only time a "whacker" ever did something positive on a call, was holding manual c-spine after a MVA until fire took over for them.

Otherwise, they make me giggle.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 2, 2011)

Amycus said:


> The only time a "whacker" ever did something positive




For what ever reason this came to mind... Warning, explicit topic... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHcxBf-JUMA[/youtube]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> For what ever reason this came to mind... Warning, explicit topic...
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHcxBf-JUMA[/youtube]



Those guys have got to be ex med students lol


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea... from the UK. They've got a few other good songs out too, like "Finals Countdown" and "Dorsal Horn Concerto."


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 4, 2011)

The flashers on your car will do more good than an amber light bar. People see flashy obnoxious lights, they want to see what's going on, and in the end cause an accident.

The ONLY time I'm a proponent of lights on your POV is if you are a medic who is licensed to respond to calls as an IRP or QRS. 

As others said, please reconsider putting stupid lights on your call. It'll do everyone a favor.


----------

